# Going to Pune



## gxsaurav (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok quite an off topic post here. I am leaving for Pune today at 6:30 am with my father for my Group Discussion & Personal interview in SCIT Hinjewadi. I will be staying in a hotel which I still have to book, however I have no idea about Pune, how things work here & I don't know marathi...(hope that won't be a problem).

Only djmikey lives somewhere near that, but how to survive in Pune for 10 days, till I get my result etc. I will reach there on 11th Feb at about 8 AM depending on whether the train is late or not. What then??? What do we get from there to Hinjewadi? As far as I have heard the public trnsport service in Pune is quite bad, is it?

So, basically what I need is a quick guide to Pune.....I will be checking this thread by my phone while on the move.


----------



## casanova (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Gx not knowing marathi will not be an issue. Even i am in Pune. 

To get to Hinjewadi, you can take a PMT bus for Hinjewadi. The no of buses plying from Pune Station to Hinjewadi are pretty less so instead you may try going to Corporation (Ma Na Pa : mahanagarpalika) and take a bus to Hinjewadi. I will PM you my number. Feel free to call me if any probs.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2008)

Tune lappy liya kya?


----------



## blueshift (Feb 10, 2008)

Good luck gx_saurav for your GD and PI. Which course have you apllied for?


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 10, 2008)

Hinjewadi aa raha hai, lappy to laya hi hoga.

Hinjewadi is pretty far away from the city, so instead of checking in to an hotel in hinjewadi, i suggest you check into some hotel in the city, it would be easier for you to visit places in the city!

Dont worry, marathi aint a problem. One of the issues you might face is being over charged by the autowalas. Dont go anywhere on prefixed charge (except for the station's prepaid service). They may tell you that metre would be expensive and prefixing would be cheap, but more than 90% of the time they wud be lying. Go by the metre and only pay him on seeing the price card.

What all do you plan to do for ten days? Do you have any relatives over here?


----------



## thepirateboy (Feb 10, 2008)

hey gaurav i gave my gd/pi for scit...my topics were corruption as a result of democracy and second topic was is plastic money 
more insecure than real money....for PI HR round was conducted by Army personals and technical by SCIT teachers...i stayed with my friend at the hostel so cant help you there


----------



## mehulved (Feb 10, 2008)

Arre contact chinu bhaiya na. He'll handle everything. No one will loot you or take panga with you either.


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 11, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Arre contact chinu bhaiya na. He'll handle everything. No one will loot you or take panga with you either.


Yeh chinu bhaiya kaun hai bhai?


----------



## amol48 (Feb 11, 2008)

You can stay somewhere in Aundh or near Chandani Chowk. Hinjewadi is on Mumbai-Pune highway and it's about 7-8 kilometeres from Aundh and 12-14 km from chandani chowk depending on where you stay. 

YOu can find number of buses from these routes to Hinjewadi. If you need my help just PM me. I live near Chandani chowk only..  

P.S. Don't stay in MAIN CITY area. It will be too far for you and will burn hell lot of time and money in travelling as well as living !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, fast replies. I was able to check this page via my phone in train while I was still inside the border of U.P.

Than for the advice of Casanova, I took a pre-paid auto for Undri where I M living with my reletives. It is 4 KM from NIBM campus. Hotel is not required right now. I might require one in Hinjewadi area so will look for hotels there. *Can anyone tell me whether there are hotels in Hinjewadi area or not & what r the charges*

@ Pathicks

No yaar, not yet. First let me get admission first. I don't need a laptop for internet access, but bad news is that BSNL GPRS is not working in Pune. Maybe settings for Pune are different from that of LuCknow. *Anyone knows the BSNL GPRS settings for Pune???*

@ Blushift
I applied for ITBM & Systems, got call for both.



> my topics were corruption as a result of democracy and second topic was is plastic money
> more insecure than real money....for PI HR round was conducted by Army personals and technical by SCIT teachers


 
It's Saurav. Thanx for telling me the topics but HR round by army professionals...... yo, i don't wanna join the IT department of Indian Army .terrorist nuke it the first.....



> Arre contact chinu bhaiya na. He'll handle everything. No one will loot you or take panga with you either


 
Oh...No...not him again. He doesn't even know how to talk properly to me...mehul bhai...mujh bachche ki jaan mat lo/



> You can stay somewhere in Aundh or near Chandani Chowk


 
Ok...

I m noting the number of all people. Right Now I got the number of djmikey,anank,casanova, & 2 of my friend gals here....that should do for the time being.

But one thing, I miss my bike here ....Rs 30 for 5 km  ...grrrr loot hai yaar


----------



## casanova (Feb 11, 2008)

Hotels in Hinjewadi, dint see many which would be damn costly. You can try a hotel at Dange Chowk or Wakad. Hinjewadi is a 20 min drive from there


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, this just in. I don't need to stay there. My GD timing is 11 am so I will go with my reletive in his car, give my GD & come back. No need to stay in hotel. 

One more thing, I have taken a Vodafone SIM here & activated GPRS on it. I got a SE K750i but I found that With Vodafone live service I can only browse WAP sites & my phone's internet browser is not good enough for orkut etc, & Opera mini is not working with Vodafone Live. Is there any way to use Opera mini etc with Vodafone live?

If I get admission here then I will switch to Idea or BSNL in Pune. At least GPRS works with all the sites.

I m staying in Undri area, anyone close to Undri???


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, stay is over. I m going to meet Amol today & in evening might meet Naveed (casanova) in kuthrod area, let's see if Anand Sir can come.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 16, 2008)

How did GD/PI go?


----------



## anandk (Feb 16, 2008)

Was great talking to you gx; Wish we could have met too


----------



## casanova (Feb 16, 2008)

And we did meet. Gx, Amol, DJMikey and me. Had fun.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2008)

mehulved said:


> How did GD/PI go?


 
GD & PI was good. The GD Topic was "Harshial Punishment should be banned".

PI was taken by some ex-Army Officer.....damn, the guy knows how to irritate you to make u angry & loose control. Good think talking to so much _bakwas_of GFs has made me strong enough to withstand bakwas.

First list of SCIT is coming on 29th. Let' see what happens.

We had a semi Pune Meet. I met Amol & went for lunch with him, then met Micheal Kale & finally Naveed. We went to Mcdy & Naveed told us the height of a Techie's flirting....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

Gal : I cannot make u my BF, I already got one..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
Naveed : So what, why not have another one. See, I have Windows 98 on my C drive, XP on my D drive & Vista on my E drive & use them all, u do the same....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

We took some pics....will post here if they all permit.


----------



## narangz (Feb 19, 2008)

^^LMAO  What a reply!


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Gal : I cannot make u my BF, I already got one..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
> Naveed : So what, why not have another one. See, I have Windows 98 on my C drive, XP on my D drive & Vista on my E drive & use them all, u do the same....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



rofl of the month  All we need is a bootloader ( literally )


----------



## casanova (Feb 20, 2008)

Hehe, I new Gx would post this.


----------



## din (Feb 20, 2008)

What next ? Any guess ?

GX will somehow get the phone number of that girl, start flirting, try his level best and finally ?

Some day at 3.00 AM he will go meet her and will install Vista !!!!

End of the story


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ]Gal : I cannot make u my BF, I already got one..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
> Naveed : So what, why not have another one. See, I have Windows 98 on my C drive, XP on my D drive & Vista on my E drive & use them all, u do the same....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


Haha, good one. Another version is "_ I have Mac OS X Leopard, Windows Vista and Ubuntu in my PC & use them all, u do the same_" 


And I'm waiting for the pics.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2008)

> What next ? Any guess ?
> 
> GX will somehow get the phone number of that girl, start flirting, try his level best and finally ?
> 
> ...


 
I wish what u said comes true cos for this I need to get admission in SCIT, so........admission then gal....

but wait...that's casanova's gal, sorry din, I don't run after the interest of friends. I will search my own...

Here are the pics, these were taken in Mcdonalds....I don't know the area's name.

Micheal Kale a.k.a DJMikey.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2404/2279242100_bb6a24fa55.jpg

Amol (amol_48) & Naveed (Casanova). Amol, I wasn't taking the pic of the gal behind u, she was out of focus. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2398/2279241678_ed94ca876c.jpg

Sleeping Beauty a.k.a Casanova a.k.a Naveed, Me, & Micheal 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2327/2278452409_de02a8cdc9.jpg

I had to shave my goti as my mausaji said "U R  going for interview, try to look decent". He is retiered IAF Wing Commander. It was very hard to convince him "शराफत चेहरे से टपकती है "


----------



## din (Feb 20, 2008)

Whos that fat guy sitting in between two smart boys ? 

lol, j/k, you looks gorgeous  (now i have to find dictionary to get the meaning  )

Edit - just checked in dictionary, not a bad word lol


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ......
> I had to shave my *goti* as my



 lmao


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice pics. Taken with your SE phone? So many from Pune but only you 3 managed to meet?



DARK LORD said:


> lmao


Spelling mistake apart, is it some swear word or kids-mustn't-know word?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 20, 2008)

*goti*  hehhe... drgrudge.. its a #kids must not know word#...

GX... nice pics...


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> lmao


lmao 

btw naveed should have gotten that gurl, he looks cute


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

where is the girl's pic.?

is it spelled goatee something?whatever.And no,goti isn't any word kids should not know.


----------



## din (Feb 20, 2008)

In malayalam (Kerala), goti = marbles (that kids play)

But the word goti is also used for "balls" lol


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 20, 2008)

Goti in hindi also means Marbels from which kids play or the ones used in Brainveeta game.

Goti also means the small beard I keep 



> Taken with your SE phone? So many from Pune but only you 3 managed to meet?



Yup, from my SE phone, although Mikey's Nokia 5610 was also there. We made a video too....will upload in night.

I wrote in this thread to meet everyone. Anand Sir was not able to come, & I don't know who else is from Pune. I was in contact with Micheal since years but came to know about Naveed & Amol recently only.


----------



## casanova (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey T159, thanks for your comments.  I wonder why dint you joined in.

Gx, do upload the video soon. Also, I wonder how you got in touch with Amol. Was it through Michael or PMs.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 21, 2008)

casanova said:


> Gx, do upload the video soon.


 
I uploaded the video in H.264 MPEG 4 format with size of 4 MB. Download from SkyDrive.



> I wonder how you got in touch with Amol. Was it through Michael or PMs.


 
it was through this thread only, then PM.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 21, 2008)

nice.was that the chick you guys were talking about?


skydrive doesn't support resuming,that kind of sucks a bit.


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

casanova said:


> Hey T159, thanks for your comments.  I wonder why dint you joined in.
> 
> Gx, do upload the video soon. Also, I wonder how you got in touch with Amol. Was it through Michael or PMs.


am not in pune right now, would like to meet u all someday, most probably by the end of this SEM.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2008)

hey nice pics and nice video


----------



## casanova (Feb 21, 2008)

@Devil
No, she wasn't there



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> am not in pune right now, would like to meet u all someday, most probably by the end of this SEM.


Me too


----------



## amol48 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think _mai late ho gaya_ in posting here.. 



casanova said:


> Hey T159, thanks for your comments.  I wonder why dint you joined in.
> 
> Gx, do upload the video soon. Also, I wonder how you got in touch with Amol. Was it through Michael or PMs.



Yup it was through PM's .. He had called me on Saturday first but program was cancelled that day. Then finally was fixed on Sunday and he called Mikey too near Kothrud (where I live). Rest you know very well 



casanova said:


> @Devil
> No, she wasn't there
> 
> 
> Me too



mai bhi keh deta hu mee too 
BTW casanova, I liked your "Height of proposing joke ha" 



gx_saurav said:


> Here are the pics, these were taken in Mcdonalds....I don't know the area's name.
> 
> 
> Amol (amol_48) & Naveed (Casanova). Amol, I wasn't taking the pic of the gal behind u, she was out of focus.



The area's name is Deccan and that McD was on J.M Road.. I wish you had been successful in taking that girl's pic intead of mine and casanova's  ...


----------



## Chirag (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone pune guys got anime/tvshows/movies or good stuff?? Got weekend leave so would be in pune for a day. So maybe meet and share stuff??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> I had to shave my *goti* .....


  LMAO.... How did I miss that??!!!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice guys....I missed the get together. I am also from Pune, but now onsite in US. I will be coming in April 1st week to Pune. Hope we will have fun time. 

Hey saurav.....so i guess u r put up near Tamanna hotel at Hinjewadi? My work place is also Hinjewadi!...

Nice pics..


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 22, 2008)

@gx, as u said transport WAS very bad sometime ago. Now its quite improved. Hinjewadi comes in the twin city of Pimpri-Chinchwad i.e the indl. belt of Pune (Bhosari MIDC).

Pune and PCMC had two different transports. PMT (pune) and PCMT (PCMC). Now they have merged to form PMPML. So transport has improved somewhat.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 23, 2008)

I am moving to pune 17th next month, hope to meet u ppl sometime .


----------



## casanova (Feb 23, 2008)

^^
Sure.
Kiran, even my workplace @Hinjewadi. We can meet up pretty soon then.

Hey amol, you mixed up. We met on sat itself.
It wasn't a joke but the truth.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 24, 2008)

casanova said:


> ^^
> Sure.
> Kiran, even my workplace @Hinjewadi. We can meet up pretty soon then.
> 
> ...



Yea right we met at saturday.I guess I had a "Missing Sunday" then . Saurav had called me up on friday and we finally met on saturday.


----------

